# Duda sobre un programa



## Totemon (Feb 15, 2006)

Muy buenas!  Veréis, tengo un problemilla.  Resulta que necesito un programa que haga lo siguiente:  Yo introduzco una tabla de verdad y con esos datos que el programa me dibuje el tipo de circuito que tengo (combinación de puertas lógicas). ¿Existe este programa?  Es que todo lo que he encontrado es software para dibujar puertas lógicas.  Soy químico y no entiendo mucho del tema, pero lo necesito para un trabajo que tengo que hacer.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 12, 2006)

Totemon dijo:
			
		

> Muy buenas!  Veréis, tengo un problemilla.  Resulta que necesito un programa que haga lo siguiente:  Yo introduzco una tabla de verdad y con esos datos que el programa me dibuje el tipo de circuito que tengo (combinación de puertas lógicas). ¿Existe este programa?  Es que todo lo que he encontrado es software para dibujar puertas lógicas.  Soy químico y no entiendo mucho del tema, pero lo necesito para un trabajo que tengo que hacer.
> 
> Muchas gracias!



A eso se le llama simplificación de diagramas por mapas de karnaugh, y es de lo más sencillo de entender, también que si quier pues que un programa se lo haga, tal vez lo pueda hayar con se nombre.

Sabe que el programa no estaría tan difícil, serían una base de comparaciones y complementaciones, me agradó la idea de tener un programa que hiciera ese trabajo, si supiera usar basic lo haría pero solo se usar C y no le se a la parte gráfica. Tal vez pueda hacer uno que solo muestre el resultado en la expresión boleana. 

Veré si en estas vacaiones tengo tiempo.

Saludos y suerte en su búsqueda

************
EDIT

Encontré Uno que parece ser bueno

http://files.filefront.com/BOOLE_SPzip/;4873861;;/fileinformación.html

Saludos


----------

